# At What Age Should I bring Chi Puppy Home?



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

I have located a 6 week old Chi puppy and we will be driving 12 hours to pick her up from the breeder. I can go get her at almost 9 weeks of age or at almost 11 weeks of age (the weekend of her 10th week we cannot leave town). She is good-sized Chi -- charting to be 5.5 lbs. Some sites say 8 or 9 weeks is the best age to bring a puppy home and any later and the puppy may not bond with the new owner. But others say 10 weeks or older.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If you can watch for hypoglycemia, then 9 weeks would be OK, other people say 12 weeks. As for bonding, I don't think you have to worry about that. Look at all the fosters that bond to new families as adults!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am a breeder and the earliest I will let them go is 12 weeks or 2 pounds. Even a 2-3 lb puppy can easily have a hypoglycemic attack.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I would say 11 weeks, what they learn from their litter mates and their mother is so valuable, once they are home with you, that chance is gone for ever more. In Ireland and UK, 12 weeks is always the preferred age for chihuahuas.

You must be excited!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I would also go for the later date. Would even prefer when the puppy is already 12 weeks old.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I got Chloe at 10.5 weeks. We had absolutely no trouble bonding at all. She never had any problems with her sugar at all either. I was very happy with getting her at that age. I think it's up to you. A lot of people bring theirs home at 8 weeks and don't have any trouble. They say that you have to teach them more of the things they would learn from their liter mates the younger you get them. I felt like we still had to teach Chloe that biting wasn't ok. But her only liter mate was taken home at 8 weeks, so she was with a yorkie puppy about her age after that. (My breeders mom breeds yorkies) I don't know if that makes a difference. I think it will be ok at either 9 weeks or 11 weeks, but it would probably be better if you could wait until 11 weeks.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

We rescued Lily when she was 1.5 years old and she bonded with me right away. I think you will still have a good bond with an older aged pup ( although that isn't old be any means!)


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I got my first chi Sugar at 13 weeks and my second Spice at 9 weeks and I can tell u for sure Sugar was far easier to train, she picked up toilet training straight away and never whined like Spice did at first. I would recommend 12 weeks but it's up to u


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Definitely go for the 11 week age to pick up your new baby.


----------

